# I now accept long pickups



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Sort of...

So I've been wondering about this and wanting to try it for a long time.

We've all gotten those pings that are 15-20 minutes away, even longer. Especially on Lyft. Sometimes we keep getting them back to back to back. 
I've always wondered how many of those people really need the ride and would be willing to pay more for it. 
How many would be willing to offer $20-40 upfront tip just to secure that ride. 
But the problem is we don't accept it, so we don't know.

So yesterday I decided to try. I kept getting a Lyft ping that was about 15 miles away.

So I accepted and called him. Here's what I did.

I played dumb and asked him where he was, like I wasn't sure. Then when he told me I apologized, but told him that was too far for me. I explained that it just wasn't worth it since I would actually lose money. 
He gave me a really sad sounding "really?"

So then I made my move.

I told him the only way I could possibly do it, if he really needed the ride, was if he gave me permission to start the ride right then and there. I explained that he would be charged for the ride up to pick him up.

I had to explain it 2 times. I told him I couldn't tell him how much he would be charged, but probably close to double what he was quoted. 
I apologized again, but said it was the only way that it would make sense for me to make that drive.

He confirmed with his friends and said yes! I was actually hoping for an offer for cash, which I would make sure they understood I would need it upfront. But I was happy with this.

Here's the trip. As you can see I basically had zero dead miles.










Probably not the ideal trip since it was a long winding road and it took longer than expected. But I'm happy to be paid XL rates when there's zero dead miles. I'll drive that all day long.

Now in this case they kept thanking me for doing that and as you can see they even tipped. 
So I'm not worried about this trip backfiring. 
But I realize it can if they complain and say they didn't agree to that.

I don't think many would, and really don't know if it's a against UBER/Lyft policy, but I liked it and am going to keep trying it when I get a long pickup request more than once. 
Since by then they already are starting to get worried there are no drivers around.

But I really think most will be grateful that we gave them this option.

Thoughts? Comments? Concerns?


----------



## 404NofFound (Jun 13, 2018)

We should get paid for driving to them! Why should we drive free for 12 minutes for a six minute ride? The pax ageed to your proposal. Its fair! Its pretty amazing. They are happy. You are happy. It's brilliant. There could be trouble if the pax uses your idea to get where he wants to go then complains about it later. He'll get a free ride and who knows what will happen to you.


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

Long Premium pickups should be handled in that way by default. If they want us to drive 15-20 minutes away we should get paid our normal rates on the way out there. I don't think anyone will turn down a ride because of the pickup distance in those cases. Until then I will auto decline those. What you did could have gotten you deactivated if the people you were dealing with were backstabbers. They could have reported you and gotten a free ride with the greatest of ease.


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

That is actually a pretty good idea. Next time I would confirm via text message though so you have it in writing in case they try to complain later on and get the charges reversed


----------



## Aerodrifting (Aug 13, 2017)

Cdub2k said:


> Long Premium pickups should be handled in that way by default. If they want us to drive 15-20 minutes away we should get paid our normal rates on the way out there. I don't think anyone will turn down a ride because of the pickup distance in those cases. Until then I will auto decline those. What you did could have gotten you deactivated if the people you were dealing with were backstabbers. They could have reported you and gotten a free ride with the greatest of ease.


It is already handled in that way by Uber, *They just don't pass any of that money to the driver.*

I did a long pick up once DF from really far away, And I saw in the fare break down pax was charged at least $17 more for the long pick up but I only got like $3.


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

Aerodrifting said:


> It is already handled in that way by Uber, *They just don't pass any of that money to the driver.*
> 
> I did a long pick up once DF from really far away, And I saw in the fare break down pax was charged at least $17 more for the long pick up but I only got like $3.


 can you post a pic of that trip?


----------



## Aerodrifting (Aug 13, 2017)

Cdub2k said:


> can you post a pic of that trip?


I could but I have to dig through hundreds of trips, It was when they just came out with it, And that was my last long distance pick up as well.


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

Aerodrifting said:


> It is already handled in that way by Uber, *They just don't pass any of that money to the driver.*
> 
> I did a long pick up once DF from really far away, And I saw in the fare break down pax was charged at least $17 more for the long pick up but I only got like $3.


We're you using a DF? If so you don't get the long distance fee.


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

I like the idea but I can see some passengers getting offended by starting the trip early and might report it to Uber which might get you in trouble if you get a few reports. Bringing the idea up to the rider would have to be done very carefully which seemed to be your approach.


----------



## Grand Lake (Feb 27, 2018)

I'm surprised that starting the trip where you are instead of where the pax is wouldn't trip some kind of "not so fast, bub" failsafe in the system.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Grand Lake said:


> I'm surprised that starting the trip where you are instead of where the pax is wouldn't trip some kind of "not so fast, bub" failsafe in the system.


Sometimes they can order a trip for someone else so this has to be allowed.


----------



## Atom guy (Jul 27, 2016)

404NofFound said:


> We should get paid for driving to them! Why should we drive free for 12 minutes for a six minute ride? The pax ageed to your proposal. Its fair! Its pretty amazing. They are happy. You are happy. It's brilliant. There could be trouble if the pax uses your idea to get where he wants to go then complains about it later. He'll get a free ride and who knows what will happen to you.


It will be interesting to see what happens in the future if Uber is able to use autonomous cars. Will Uber send it's own very expensive car on a long pick up when they already know it is a short, low money trip? My guess is no, until they are forced to by the government.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Atom guy said:


> It will be interesting to see what happens in the future if Uber is able to use autonomous cars. Will Uber send it's own very expensive car on a long pick up when they already know it is a short, low money trip? My guess is no, until they are forced to by the government.


They'll send the few drivers they do have to do those.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

404NofFound said:


> We should get paid for driving to them! Why should we drive free for 12 minutes for a six minute ride? The pax ageed to your proposal. Its fair! Its pretty amazing. They are happy. You are happy. It's brilliant. There could be trouble if the pax uses your idea to get where he wants to go then complains about it later. He'll get a free ride and who knows what will happen to you.


I get paid for EVERY MILE driving pizza.
Going & returning empty.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> Thoughts? Comments


Concern.

Lyft doesn't allow this (obviously) and if the pax calls you during the ride, they flag you for potential fraud.

See the email I got about 2 weeks ago. Be careful.


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

tohunt4me said:


> I get paid for EVERY MILE driving pizza.
> Going & returning empty.


Damn it Hunt every time I see pizza guys saying this I cry a little more.. ya killin me



Mista T said:


> Concern.
> 
> Lyft doesn't allow this (obviously) and if the pax calls you, they flag you for potential fraud.
> 
> See the email I got about 2 weeks ago. Be careful.


I agree.. stick to getting a cash offer, and letting pax offer it, and if they don't.. _cancellllll_


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

HotUberMess said:


> Damn it Hunt every time I see pizza guys saying this I cry a little more.. ya killin me
> 
> I agree.. stick to getting a cash offer, and letting pax offer it


One of the MANY REASONS

PIZZA IS MORE PROFITABLE THAN UBER !


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

Mista T said:


> Concern.
> 
> Lyft doesn't allow this (obviously) and if the pax calls you during the ride, they flag you for potential fraud.
> 
> See the email I got about 2 weeks ago. Be careful.


Got to agree with the T here.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Pizza NEVER COMPLAINS !


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> One of the MANY REASONS
> 
> PIZZA IS MORE PROFITABLE THAN UBER !


Maybe where your from but not over here. I've done both and doing rideshare is much more profitable but every market is different. I've sure you've done both as well and found out yourself.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> One of the MANY REASONS
> 
> PIZZA IS MORE PROFITABLE THAN UBER !


Pretty much anything is more profitable than Uber.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

1.5xorbust said:


> Pretty much anything is more profitable than Uber.


I signed up to be a scooter charger. Did a few runs. Believe it or not, it pays CONSIDERABLY less than uber.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

CJfrom619 said:


> I like the idea but I can see some passengers getting offended by starting the trip early and might report it to Uber which might get you in trouble if you get a few reports. Bringing the idea up to the rider would have to be done very carefully which seemed to be your approach.


Yes I was definitely very careful and apologized for even having to do so. 
But at the same time made sure they understood they were free to say no, but I would be canceling the ride



Mista T said:


> Concern.
> 
> Lyft doesn't allow this (obviously) and if the pax calls you during the ride, they flag you for potential fraud.
> 
> See the email I got about 2 weeks ago. Be careful.


I get that.

But the part that doesn't cover is if the pax agrees to it. 
Say for example if they wanted me to pickup keys and bring it to them. 
In the situation I would be driving empty toward the pax.

Might still not be ok

But I like heynow321 idea about confirming the agreement via text.

Pax isn't going to lie about it if they know they can be proved liars. 
Like if they know you took pictures of them throwing up they're not going to contest it.


----------



## Garbage Plate (Aug 13, 2017)

Atom guy said:


> It will be interesting to see what happens in the future if Uber is able to use autonomous cars. Will Uber send it's own very expensive car on a long pick up when they already know it is a short, low money trip? My guess is no, until they are forced to by the government.


Uber will charge the customer extra for long distance pickups so yes they will pick up every rider who orders a ride. They are charging riders extra for long distance pickups now.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Cableguynoe said:


> Sort of...
> 
> So I've been wondering about this and wanting to try it for a long time.
> 
> ...


Good original solution to the problem...

The thought of crossing hwy 17 empty...

To pickup a fare to cross back over..

They KNEW the kink and we're smart..

Some of mine were like that...

I took a few hits...butt...

made better money...8>)

People aren't as stupid as we think....

A well placed phone call usually pays off...

Rakos


----------



## Working4peanuts (Jan 16, 2018)

I would not try that again. You must assume a paxhole is going to complain and get a refund and you'll get deactivated.

Consider this: ever have a nice ride with a pax only to find out after they accused you of driving intoxicated?

People are scum. They don't care about you. Don't do it.

P.s. nice fare...


----------



## mrpjfresh (Aug 16, 2016)

I don't know about Lyft but, to me anyway, this is kind of similar to Uber's allowance for negotiating a return fee for long trips due to the inconveinence. This is kind of the flipside of that and it is certainly an inconvenience. The vast majority of people requesting 2-3 hour trips as well as the 20+ minute away requesters are just happy to _actually get_ a driver and realize it is an abnormal request and the inconveinence. I think it is all in the delivery and situation (has the rider been repeatedly pinging).

Plus, you are not cutting out Uber/Lyft. They actually get money instead of $0 from no one taking the trip. Instead of sending their partners money losers, they should really implement something like this. But I definitely agree with heynow321 about getting a confirmation from the pax saying "please start the trip" via the app messenger.

The only thing they might not like is if they flag it as "cherry picking" which I would argue it's not but whatever. I would think you'd at least get a warning before deactivation but who knows with these companies. That and Uber and Lyft like their ants to be predictable and easily controlled via things like boost, quest, ratings, etc. Deviant behavior like this is probably disturbing to them and thus they'd flag you for deactivation and their DNR list lol.

Props to thinking of it, actually pulling it off and giving good service on top. Well done CGN!


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

Cableguynoe said:


> Sort of...
> 
> So I've been wondering about this and wanting to try it for a long time.
> 
> ...


Starting the trip prior to arrival is deactivation territory - you know that


----------



## hulksmash (Apr 26, 2016)

If those pax living out in the boonies are willing to pay for someone to drive 20 minutes to them they should just order a Select/ Lux/Black etc. They’ll get the same result without having to negotiate anything.


----------



## ibeam23 (Mar 9, 2017)

MHR said:


> We're you using a DF? If so you don't get the long distance fee.


50% of the time I get a long pickup fee on DF. It's hit or miss


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

mrpjfresh said:


> I don't know about Lyft but, to me anyway, this is kind of similar to Uber's allowance for negotiating a return fee for long trips due to the inconveinence. This is kind of the flipside of that and it is certainly an inconvenience. The vast majority of people requesting 2-3 hour trips as well as the 20+ minute away requesters are just happy to _actually get_ a driver and realize it is an abnormal request and the inconveinence. I think it is all in the delivery and situation (has the rider been repeatedly pinging).
> 
> Plus, you are not cutting out Uber/Lyft. They actually get money instead of $0 from no one taking the trip. Instead of sending their partners money losers, they should really implement something like this. But I definitely agree with heynow321 about getting a confirmation from the pax saying "please start the trip" via the app messenger.
> 
> ...


Uber absolutely does not allow negotiating a "return fee" for long rides and I cant imagine that they would allow us to negotiate a long pickup fee either, especially when they (uber) already charge a long pick up fee


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

hulksmash said:


> If those pax living out in the boonies are willing to pay for someone to drive 20 minutes to them they should just order a Select/ Lux/Black etc. They'll get the same result without having to negotiate anything.


I dont mind a long pick up, if I know its a long ride.. and I dont mind a long ride even if I have to return home empty, as long as its not at X rates... Im not a Select/ Lux/Black driver but I am XL...

Your suggestion leads me to my answer to the problem....accept the ride, call the passenger to advise that I am cancelling because the long pick up makes the trip a money loser for me because my SUV is a gas hog. Tell them that they need to request another driver but let them know that if they request an XL which pays me more, Ill take it This is not a perfect solution because if its a long pick up for a short ride, Im still screwed. And solving that gets me into a discussion about cherry picking

Im not suggesting that anyone engage in cherry picking, but calling the passenger and asking about their destination would give one the information needed to make a good business decision


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Mista T said:


> I signed up to be a scooter charger. Did a few runs. Believe it or not, it pays CONSIDERABLY less than uber.


Surely it'd pay more to go around scooping up the scooters into your trunk and then selling them on eBay?


----------



## Wh4tev3r!!!! (Jul 21, 2017)

Aerodrifting said:


> It is already handled in that way by Uber, *They just don't pass any of that money to the driver.*
> 
> I did a long pick up once DF from really far away, And I saw in the fare break down pax was charged at least $17 more for the long pick up but I only got like $3.


You are lucky you got even $3. With DF premium pickups don't apply so be aware of that.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> Sort of...
> 
> So I've been wondering about this and wanting to try it for a long time.
> 
> ...


Lyft threatens to fire drivers who contact pax and the pax then cancels, so I don't think this is a solution to the issue of long distance pings. The solution to long distance pings is to just keep smashing that decline button.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

You guys may be missing the OPs..

Point in the first place....

You see that hwy 17 is a killer...8>)

Been across it many times...

This lucky monkey always made it...8>O

To think of driving it on a long pickup fee..

Is to value human life cheaply...8>)

Great job and solution and when done...

correctly was a win-win for All...

Rakos


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Mista T said:


> I signed up to be a scooter charger. Did a few runs. Believe it or not, it pays CONSIDERABLY less than uber.


Must be close to zero.


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Surely it'd pay more to go around scooping up the scooters into your trunk and then selling them on eBay?


Lol....that would be funny


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

Anything over 10 minutes away for XL and 8 minutes away for X is an automatic decline....unless there is surge or a 45+ minute trip notification...then I will listen.


----------



## hulksmash (Apr 26, 2016)

oldfart said:


> I dont mind a long pick up, if I know its a long ride.. and I dont mind a long ride even if I have to return home empty, as long as its not at X rates... Im not a Select/ Lux/Black driver but I am XL...
> 
> Your suggestion leads me to my answer to the problem....accept the ride, call the passenger to advise that I am cancelling because the long pick up makes the trip a money loser for me because my SUV is a gas hog. Tell them that they need to request another driver but let them know that if they request an XL which pays me more, Ill take it This is not a perfect solution because if its a long pick up for a short ride, Im still screwed. And solving that gets me into a discussion about cherry picking
> 
> Im not suggesting that anyone engage in cherry picking, but calling the passenger and asking about their destination would give one the information needed to make a good business decision


I don't suggest calling pax to have them reorder you on a higher platform. UberX generally has a longer ping radius than XL. I've tested this by putting a pin several miles away from me where there are no Ubers. I will show up as being available on UberX from 20 min away but on XL it will say no cars available. So if pax orders XL you will be too far to the ping or it will possibly go to a closer XL (who is on XL only mode)

Even if they need the ride bad enough to agree to those terms they can downrate you or report you for asking for cash or cancelling for destination discrimination. Some pax will gladly pay up to get a ride but the guy who didn't care if you would've lost money will report you


----------



## mrpjfresh (Aug 16, 2016)

oldfart said:


> Uber absolutely does not allow negotiating a "return fee" for long rides


Absolutely, eh? You're wrong. There are literally a dozen threads on this topic and as of this post, it is still right there in black and white on Uber's website! Where this misinformation comes from, after being disproved so many times, baffles me. Look in the rider section under " Do riders pay tolls or surcharges?":


Uber said:


> You may also pay an additional charge to your driver for other costs or inconveniences, such as a parking fee to enter a venue or a *long return trip after arrival at your final destination*





oldfart said:


> I cant imagine that they would allow us to negotiate a long pickup fee either, especially when they (uber) already charge a long pick up fee


This point is well taken. However, I would counter that because we are ICs, we should have as much information as possible to make an informed business decision as you yourself said in your other post. You and Uber would be on better footing if the long pickup fee was upfront (ie: $5 to pickup this rider) as was originally planned instead of the nebulous way it works now to, quite frankly, trick drivers.

I am not suggesting making a habit of this. If you get a request out in the boonies, it is likely they really need a ride. Just call the rider or wait for them to call you and _have an honest conversation_. Let the *riders* decide how much they really need a ride. In the current situation with long pickups, Uber wins, riders win and drivers typically lose. In Cableguynoe's situation, the only losers are the riders who exploit the status quo to pull drivers to them for minimum fares. Let these walk or call a cab. Or drive out, eat the cost and be at the mercy of their generous nature and gratitude...


----------



## Andre Benjamin 6000 (Nov 11, 2016)

Nice work!


----------



## Grand Lake (Feb 27, 2018)

mrpjfresh said:


> Absolutely, eh? You're wrong. There are literally a dozen threads on this topic and as of this post, it is still right there in black and white on Uber's website! Where this misinformation comes from, after being disproved so many times, baffles me. Look in the rider section under " Do riders pay tolls or surcharges?":


Look yourself. The ambiguous language that some drivers claimed gave them the OK to negotiate return fees has been removed.

The old version is shown in a screencap here:


UberBastid said:


>


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

oldfart said:


> Uber absolutely does not allow negotiating a "return fee" for long rides and I cant imagine that they would allow us to negotiate a long pickup fee either, especially when they (uber) already charge a long pick up fee


As others have stated, Uber DOES allow for negotiation of a return fee. Better look thru the fine print on the app again.

I copied the verbiage, printed it out and laminated it, keep it in the glove box for those rare occasions when a customer questions me on it.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

Mista T said:


> As others have stated, Uber DOES allow for negotiation of a return fee. Better look thru the fine print on the app again.
> 
> I copied the verbiage, printed it out and laminated it, keep it in the glove box for those rare occasions when a customer questions me on it.


Look again, it's not there

And if by chance it's back I think you are misunderstanding what it says.i believe it said that Uber could charge such a fee. It never said the driver could negotiate his own fee and collect cash

This has been discussed on this forum recently and several drivers that took your position backed off it when they took the time to look again


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

Cableguynoe said:


> Sort of...
> 
> So I've been wondering about this and wanting to try it for a long time.
> 
> ...


UberXking has been doing and recommending this for years. Just make sure you don't lose the pickup address when you do a start trip


----------



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> Sort of...
> 
> So I've been wondering about this and wanting to try it for a long time.
> 
> ...


At first glance, this is a genius idea. However, upon further review, there is potential for unfavorable consequences:

1. The pax plays along and cancels as you approach (just to bug you).
2. The pax complains to UBER/LYFT and you get deactivated.
3. You are involved in an accident on the way and the insurance does not cover following a review.....as there was no pax in the car.
4. The pax meets an unusual demise prior to your arrival. However, you become a primary suspect as the app indicates you picked him/her up.

1,3 & 4 may be far fetched. The fear of #2 would be a deterrent for me.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

oldfart said:


> Look again, it's not there
> 
> And if by chance it's back I think you are misunderstanding what it says.i believe it said that Uber could charge such a fee. It never said the driver could negotiate his own fee and collect cash
> 
> This has been discussed on this forum recently and several drivers that took your position backed off it when they took the time to look again


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

I routinely get 15-25 min picmup in a down south of md that just doesnt have enough drivers. Lyft i hate cancelling as I get too many cancels and not enough pings to equalize. I may try this next time with an Uber request down there. They may be willing as they wouldnt get a driver otherwise.


----------



## mrpjfresh (Aug 16, 2016)

Grand Lake said:


> Look yourself. The ambiguous language that some drivers claimed gave them the OK to negotiate return fees has been removed.





oldfart said:


> Look again, it's not there


Not being antagonistic but are we looking at different pages or is it different in your market perhaps? Here is the link I, and I assume Mista T, are quoting. It is from Uber's website and I refreshed it to double check it was up to date. If I am wrong, I am more then happy to admit it and appreciate the update. Here is the link on Uber's website:

https://help.uber.com/h/776390a5-b197-412a-98c4-011c85799dc1


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

mrpjfresh said:


> Absolutely, eh? You're wrong. There are literally a dozen threads on this topic and as of this post, it is still right there in black and white on Uber's website! Where this misinformation comes from, after being disproved so many times, baffles me. Look in the rider section under " Do riders pay tolls or surcharges?":
> 
> ..


so I looked and dont see what you are referring to... I know something that many here read to allow negotiations for cash payments, used to be there...but no more

Also I contacted Uber on this topic. I've attached a screenshot of the response.(above)

Here's what's on the Uber passenger website in ft myers

*Do riders pay tolls or surcharges?*
Additional charges may apply to your trip, such as: estimated tolls; surcharges for trips to or from airports, events, seaports, stadiums, and other venues; and surcharges in certain cities that are meant to offset governmental fees imposed on rideshare services. If the predicted route used to generate your upfront price includes an estimated toll or surcharge will be automatically included in your trip price.

Depending on the charge and location, these additional charges may be retained by your driver, paid by your driver to Uber or Uber-related entities, or passed through in whole or in part to a governmental agency or other third parties. Please note that such charges included in your trip price may not match the amount retained by your driver, paid to Uber, or passed through to a third party or government agency; may not correspond to any third-party or government charge; and may relate to charges or inconveniences that occur before or after your trip. Here are a few examples of when this may occur (this is not an exhaustive list):

1. You may be assessed an estimated toll that is intended to correspond to the cash rate for a toll even though your driver paid a discount toll amount for driving in a High Occupancy Vehicle lane, driving an electric vehicle, using a transponder, or other reasons. Similarly, you may be assessed an estimated toll that corresponds to the commercial toll rate even though your driver pays the non-commercial rate.

2. At certain locations, a surcharge is added to your trip fare even though the location does not collect a corresponding payment from Uber or your driver.

3. When you accept a trip with an upfront price, the estimated tolls and/or surcharges that are incorporated into your upfront price reflect the predicted route and those tolls and/or surcharges may not correspond to the actual amount paid by your driver, if any. In addition, depending on the city and the charge, multiple passengers on an uberPOOL trip may each pay the full amount of the estimated toll or surcharge, or they may share the cost.


----------



## Rushmanyyz (Dec 1, 2017)

Cdub2k said:


> can you post a pic of that trip?


No he can't. That's so full of shit, lol


----------



## AllGold (Sep 16, 2016)

mrpjfresh said:


> Not being antagonistic but are we looking at different pages or is it different in your market perhaps? Here is the link I, and I assume Mista T, are quoting. It is from Uber's website and I refreshed it to double check it was up to date. If I am wrong, I am more then happy to admit it and appreciate the update. Here is the link on Uber's website:
> 
> https://help.uber.com/h/776390a5-b197-412a-98c4-011c85799dc1


From another thread, it appears that Uber removed the passage about a return fee.

When I follow your link, that page does not show anything about a return fee. The curious thing is if I do a search on the page for "return" it says it found two instances of it, however, I can't see them. My guess is the previous version did talk about a return fee but that previous text is somehow hidden.

It doesn't matter. Just don't talk about a "return fee". Explain to the pax that "it's not financially viable for me to take this trip" because you're not paid to drive without a passenger in the car / the trip takes you too far out of your area / it's like being paid half the rate if you come back empty, blah, blah, blah. You might just leave it at that and see what they say, or suggest some additional compensation to make it worth your while.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Sacto Burbs said:


> UberXking has been doing and recommending this for years. Just make sure you don't lose the pickup address when you do a start trip


Good point. On UBER you might lose it and have to call them to get the address (I think)
This was Lyft and you can still see the pickup address even after I supposedly picked them up.



Ribak said:


> 1,3 & 4 may be far fetched. The fear of #2 would be a deterrent for me.


I do think they're far fetched.

The thing to keep in mind is I'm targeting people that need a ride and can't get one otherwise. 
I expect to do this only for pax that will be grateful that I did this for them, as in this example I posted.

Yes, it can backfire.

But in your conversation make sure they don't feel like you're trying to rip them off. Make sure they feel like you're trying to help them.

This might be a terrible example, but kind of like a car salesman makes you feel when he knows you have bad credit.


----------



## Mordred (Feb 3, 2018)

I tried a premium pickup once. I got 50 extra cent. Almost threw my phone out of the window. No mas.


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

oldfart said:


> View attachment 253278
> 
> 
> so I looked and dont see what you are referring to... I know something that many here read to allow negotiations for cash payments, used to be there...but no more
> ...





AllGold said:


> From another thread, it appears that Uber removed the passage about a return fee.
> 
> When I follow your link, that page does not show anything about a return fee. The curious thing is if I do a search on the page for "return" it says it found two instances of it, however, I can't see them. My guess is the previous version did talk about a return fee but that previous text is somehow hidden.
> 
> It doesn't matter. Just don't talk about a "return fee". Explain to the pax that "it's not financially viable for me to take this trip" because you're not paid to drive without a passenger in the car / the trip takes you too far out of your area / it's like being paid half the rate if you come back empty, blah, blah, blah. You might just leave it at that and see what they say, or suggest some additional compensation to make it worth your while.


If you're Signed In on the website, it shows what oldfart posted.
If you Sign Out, the link shows the "long trip return fee" text (what Mista T/mrpjfresh posted above)
Mystery solved.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Mista T said:


> I signed up to be a scooter charger. Did a few runs. Believe it or not, it pays CONSIDERABLY less than uber.


How does it work exactly? I was always curious. Its not practical for me because the zcooters are in Downtown Dallas thats an hour away, I wouldnt go there just for scooters.

What made me interested is I get free electric from 8pm-5am, would have been interesting...

How much do you get per scooter? Do you have to spread them out when you bring them back out in the mornings or can you just unload them somewhere populated or do they have specific drop off points?



Sacto Burbs said:


> UberXking has been doing and recommending this for years. Just make sure you don't lose the pickup address when you do a start trip


I would have the pax update the destination to their pick up, then change to their final destination upon arrival. This confirms that the pax agreed to this arrangement. I would also have the pax text me authorization as well. Uber and Lyft can access all text sent through their system. Had a pax threaten me because he no showed and i forgot to cancel before I went shopping. Lyft said They see the threats in the text and agreed that the pax should never be matched with me again.


----------



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> ...in your conversation make sure they don't feel like you're trying to rip them off. Make sure they feel like you're trying to help them.
> .


Yup...I will go with my initial impression that your idea is a genius one. Thank you for the suggestion....I will give it a try if the opportunity comes up.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

My goal is to gross $1/mile ( total miles, from the time I leave home in the morning to when I return home at night) I seldom get there. Over the last 8 months Ive averaged about 70 cents per mile and that works for me. I pay for gas and scheduled maintenance to net about 55 cents a mile and save another about 15 cents a mile toward unscheduled maintenance and/or a new car in a few years so net net 40 cents a mile or $3000 a month which is exactly what I need

So having said all that I look at the long pickups a little differently than most. If Im busy where Im am, getting one ride after another (very few dead miles) Ill turn down the long pick up. However if nothing is happening where I am. Ill take the long pick up, figuring something is better than nothing and betting that i'll offset the dead miles on this ride with something better some other time

I use the same thinking when deciding to take a long ride with no possibility of getting a ride back home. If I think I can make more, staying close to home, Ill turn it down but otherwise Ill take it


What Im saying is that some rides will make me less than others, and some more, but at the end of the day (or week or month) as long as I keep working, things tend to balance out

That isnt to say I wont educate my customer about how we are paid and "guilt" them into a big tip. Just yesterday I spent most of my time with one customer, complaining about having waited at the airport for 2 hours for their short ride that would pay me about $10... Turned out to be $15 and a $10 tip


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> One of the MANY REASONS
> 
> PIZZA IS MORE PROFITABLE THAN UBER !


Yeah, but you have set shifts and have to get out of the car in the rain, and, depending on where you are (I'm in NJ), snow, dealing with icy steps, lack of parking, going into apartment buildings, etc.

You earn that money, no doubt. One of the reasons I've always tipped the pizza guy. More, if it's still piping hot!


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

oldfart said:


> My goal is to gross $1/mile ( total miles, from the time I leave home in the morning to when I return home at night) I seldom get there. Over the last 8 months Ive averaged about 70 cents per mile and that works for me. I pay for gas and scheduled maintenance to net about 55 cents a mile and save another about 15 cents a mile toward unscheduled maintenance and/or a new car in a few years so net net 40 cents a mile or $3000 a month which is exactly what I need
> 
> So having said all that I look at the long pickups a little differently than most. If Im busy where Im am, getting one ride after another (very few dead miles) Ill turn down the long pick up. However if nothing is happening where I am. Ill take the long pick up, figuring something is better than nothing and betting that i'll offset the dead miles on this ride with something better some other time
> 
> ...


You drive 7500 miles per month?


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> How does it work exactly?


I will start a new thread for the scooter info


----------



## Over/Uber (Jan 2, 2017)

Ballsy. Stupid, but, ballsy.


----------



## Squirming Like A Toad (Apr 7, 2016)

If he complains, you're going to lose the fare and possibly be deactivated.


----------



## AllGold (Sep 16, 2016)

SuzeCB said:


> Yeah, but you have set shifts and have to get out of the car in the rain, and, depending on where you are (I'm in NJ), snow, dealing with icy steps, lack of parking, going into apartment buildings, etc.
> 
> You earn that money, no doubt. One of the reasons I've always tipped the pizza guy. More, if it's still piping hot!


Set shifts. Yep, not having them is pretty much the only reason I'm doing Uber/Lyft.


----------



## Dropking (Aug 18, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> Sort of...
> 
> So I've been wondering about this and wanting to try it for a long time.
> 
> ...


Interesting. My understanding is that if you start a Lyft ride and then later show up to the pickup location that it cancels the ride automatically. No? This happens in the airport circle if you call the pax who asks you to circle around again and pick them up later because they are in the wrong location.

I would not try to negotiate the way you did but more power to you.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Dropking said:


> Interesting. My understanding is that if you start a Lyft ride and then later show up to the pickup location that it cancels the ride automatically. No? This happens in the airport circle if you call the pax who asks you to circle around again and pick them up later because they are in the wrong location.
> 
> I would not try to negotiate the way you did but more power to you.


Not sure if that's true but I updated the address, so maybe that's why it didn't get canceled.


----------



## Dropking (Aug 18, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> Not sure if that's true but I updated the address, so maybe that's why it didn't get canceled.


Aha yes. this is obscure Lyft factoid to know...... for example, if you pickup lyft pax, then later she says oops I left something at home, you cannot return there unless she changes the destination or adds a stop. otherwise the ride gets canceled when you show back up at the original address. This is presumably a tactic to thwart bad behavior by drivers.


----------



## Uberlife2 (Sep 20, 2016)

Friendly advice. Don't do this unless you want to be out. This will eventually bite your ass.


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

Grand Lake said:


> I'm surprised that starting the trip where you are instead of where the pax is wouldn't trip some kind of "not so fast, bub" failsafe in the system.


They could easily prevent this from happening, but they allow this because they want to see how many drivers will game the system. It's all about the data, you know this will flag accounts.


----------



## Michael1230nj (Jun 23, 2017)

It’s not Rocket Science. The Drivers get it and the Passengers are fine when the Economics are explained.There is only One Dog in the Equation. Hopefully every Dog has his Day.


----------



## excel2345 (Dec 14, 2015)

My favorite trip-early a.m. a ping showing a probable long pickup fee, the pax scheduled the trip and the trip is over 45 minutes. On the map location shows about 20 miles away from me and the airport(I am between pax and the airport). Drive exactly speed limit to the pickup. After about 4 miles I am getting paid. I get these a couple of times a week and they work out to around $60 inc a $12-14 long pickup fee. If it was a lyft trip wouldn't touch it!


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

goneubering said:


> You drive 7500 miles per month?


Yes, that's the plan

7500 miles $0.70/ mile = $5250-fuel-savings=$3000 for me

My job is to manage my time to average $1300 a week gross income, minimize dead miles and increase the per mile income.

Year to date I've actually driven just 50000 miles


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

I did it your way once and decided that a Square deposit was a far better option for me.


----------



## woodywho (Sep 4, 2017)

Ziggy said:


> I did it your way once and decided that a Square deposit was a far better option for me.


I did some paypal swipes over the weekend with some cabbers. .. They didn't have U/L accounts and I gave them my U/L codes to sign up with after


----------



## Dice Man (May 21, 2018)

May be it works in an isolated area.
Not in an area where he will get a closer ride after waiting few minutes.


----------



## autofill (Apr 1, 2016)

Just because you got 1 pax to agree on this doesn’t mean another pax will. Racking up cancellations will only get you deactivated.


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

Dice Man said:


> May be it works in an isolated area.
> Not in an area where he will get a closer ride after waiting few minutes.


Only tried it with 40+ minutes pick up, not likely going to be another driver closer to the pax


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Cableguynoe said:


> Sort of...
> 
> So I've been wondering about this and wanting to try it for a long time.
> 
> ...


Better to tell them your address and have them update their location to that and destination to where they are. Then when you pick them up they can put in the actual destination. That way they can't dispute. If they do you just say they had you pick up their buddy who needed to drop something off and then they went together.

This makes no sense as you're allowed to pick someone else up...so if the millennial calls a Lyft for his grandma and calls to make sure you picked her up, you're flagged? BS.



CJfrom619 said:


> Maybe where your from but not over here. I've done both and doing rideshare is much more profitable but every market is different. I've sure you've done both as well and found out yourself.


Pizza is better in Houston...



oldfart said:


> Im not suggesting that anyone engage in cherry picking, but calling the passenger and asking about their destination would give one the information needed to make a good business decision


Lol lol

You are EXACTLY suggesting that! Not that I think there's anything wrong with it, I just think it's funny you keep posting to tell us we're horrible people if we cherrypick and now you're saying it's ok, but it's not ACTUALLY cherrypicking!

Bit hypocritical.



oldfart said:


> Look again, it's not there
> 
> And if by chance it's back I think you are misunderstanding what it says.i believe it said that Uber could charge such a fee. It never said the driver could negotiate his own fee and collect cash
> 
> This has been discussed on this forum recently and several drivers that took your position backed off it when they took the time to look again


"Retained by your driver" sounds like uber does NOT have to be involved.


----------



## Ray Ting (Dec 7, 2015)

Cableguynoe said:


> Sort of...
> 
> So I've been wondering about this and wanting to try it for a long time.
> 
> ...


By God there are smart drivers. Good job you did well. Good thinking you have given me an idea


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Better to tell them your address and have them update their location to that and destination to where they are. Then when you pick them up they can put in the actual destination. That way they can't dispute. If they do you just say they had you pick up their buddy who needed to drop something off and then they went together.
> 
> This makes no sense as you're allowed to pick someone else up...so if the millennial calls a Lyft for his grandma and calls to make sure you picked her up, you're flagged? BS.
> 
> ...


I dont ever suggest that anyone should or shouldn't cherry pick or that those who do are bad people. To the contrary. Visit the Ft Myers section of this forum and you will see that I have expressed my admiration for the guys at the FtMyers airport that have figured out how to manipulate the queue. My only problem is that I don't know how to do what they are doing. And you are exactly right I am saying that you will make more money if you cherry pick

I am also saying that Uber dosent approve and that we are likely to be deactivated for doing it

When my daughter was a kid I did the same thing. I advised her not to do drugs without admitting to her that I dont remember anything from 1968 to 1970 because I was on one long acid trip for those two years

I thought you would be able to read between the lines and understand " do as I say, not as I do"


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

oldfart said:


> Yes, that's the plan
> 
> 7500 miles $0.70/ mile = $5250-fuel-savings=$3000 for me


Well that's assuming you were paid for every mile driven



Ziggy said:


> I did it your way once and decided that a Square deposit was a far better option for me.


Oh I agree with that 
I would much rather they promise me a nice tip, in which case I'll tell them that if I drive all the way to them, I'll need the tip before we start the ride.



Dice Man said:


> May be it works in an isolated area.
> Not in an area where he will get a closer ride after waiting few minutes.


Definitely. I'm only suggesting trying when both you and the pax know that you're their best chance at a ride.



autofill said:


> Just because you got 1 pax to agree on this doesn't mean another pax will. Racking up cancellations will only get you deactivated.


See above. ^
I don't expect it to always work. But if they know I'm their only shot at a ride, I like my chances.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> Well that's assuming you were paid for every mile driven


No that's not the case. Like you I am only paid for the miles I have paying passengers in the car

I don't keep track of dead miles. I do track dollars earned and total miles and I have been averaging $0.70 cents a mile

Here's an example of a bad day. I drove 20 miles from the airport empty. I got a 45 mile X ride that paid $42. I waited and hoped for a ride back but it didn't happen so I drove the 45 miles back to the airport empty. I then got. a 16 mile XL ride that paid $33 (incl tip) then I drove the 20 miles home

So 146 total miles; $75. So 51 cents per mile
that was a bad day but last week I has a day when I was paid $300 and I drove 375 miles

And this past March I had a week where I earned $1791 driving 1832 miles

As I said above I've been averaging about 70 cents per mile, (total miles)


----------



## aarondavid1010 (May 14, 2018)

Cableguynoe said:


> Sort of...
> 
> So I've been wondering about this and wanting to try it for a long time.
> 
> ...


thats the way to do it.!


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

oldfart said:


> I don't keep track of dead miles. I do track dollars earned and total


Ouch, that sounds painful.

I know that each market is different, but I have been averaging about $1.40 per mile, including dead miles.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

This has probably been suggested already, but you could try getting the pax to change the pickup location to the location of the driver’s current location, and have the pax enter their pickup & destination as additional and final stops. This creates a record that was inputted by the pax, and driver is paid all miles with no dispute.


----------



## Norm22 (Feb 10, 2018)

excel2345 said:


> My favorite trip-early a.m. a ping showing a probable long pickup fee, the pax scheduled the trip and the trip is over 45 minutes. On the map location shows about 20 miles away from me and the airport(I am between pax and the airport). Drive exactly speed limit to the pickup. After about 4 miles I am getting paid. I get these a couple of times a week and they work out to around $60 inc a $12-14 long pickup fee. If it was a lyft trip wouldn't touch it!


With you on that note! I bet these a few times a week too. I don't turn Lyft on unless it has been dead or the sun comes up.


----------



## Matthew Thomas (Mar 19, 2016)

This is why I mainly do roadside assistance. I charge the motor clubs $25-30 per job for light duty and $35-40 for medium duty services. Plus after 10 miles I charge $1 - 1.50 per mile. I usually have to drive 45 minutes for one club but I get paid more than $70 for those jobs. Whereas with screwber you can drive 15 miles just to make $3. Screwber sucks!!!!


----------



## RichiRich (Aug 17, 2018)

404NofFound said:


> We should get paid for driving to them! Why should we drive free for 12 minutes for a six minute ride? The pax ageed to your proposal. Its fair! Its pretty amazing. They are happy. You are happy. It's brilliant. There could be trouble if the pax uses your idea to get where he wants to go then complains about it later. He'll get a free ride and who knows what will happen to you.


He could be disconnected from Uber, I don't know Lyft, a couple friends were disconnected for asking for cash.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

Mista T said:


> Ouch, that sounds painful.
> 
> I know that each market is different, but I have been averaging about $1.40 per mile, including dead miles.


that wouldnt be possible here unless I did all XL, and had no dead miles>> 1.12 per mile .15 per min ( at 30 mph) = 1.42


----------



## Kat.from.New.Jersey (Apr 29, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> Sort of...
> 
> So I've been wondering about this and wanting to try it for a long time.
> 
> ...


uber has long pickup fees and pays double per mile if it is more than 10 minutes to pick someone up.. milage charge begins after the 10 min clock.


----------



## Jake2016 (Jul 12, 2016)

mrpjfresh said:


> Not being antagonistic but are we looking at different pages or is it different in your market perhaps? Here is the link I, and I assume Mista T, are quoting. It is from Uber's website and I refreshed it to double check it was up to date. If I am wrong, I am more then happy to admit it and appreciate the update. Here is the link on Uber's website:
> 
> https://help.uber.com/h/776390a5-b197-412a-98c4-011c85799dc1


Thanks for sharing the link! It opens in SoCal.

Here is a good video explaining how to manage the return trip fees respectfully and cashlessly, basically in compliance with Uber's terms and conditions:


----------



## Jake2016 (Jul 12, 2016)

Jake2016 said:


> Thanks for sharing the link! It opens in SoCal.
> 
> Here is a good video explaining how to manage the return trip fees respectfully and cashlessly, basically in compliance with Uber's terms and conditions:


It is interesting, when I open the guide on my computer, it shows the page that mrpjfresh shared. When I am opening it from my smartphone, which tracks down my location, it does not. Uber Games, huh?


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

Jake2016 said:


> Thanks for sharing the link! It opens in SoCal.
> 
> Here is a good video explaining how to manage the return trip fees respectfully and cashlessly, basically in compliance with Uber's terms and conditions:


Baloney


----------



## mrpjfresh (Aug 16, 2016)

Jake2016 said:


> Thanks for sharing the link! It opens in SoCal





Jake2016 said:


> It is interesting, when I open the guide on my computer, it shows the page that mrpjfresh shared. When I am opening it from my smartphone, which tracks down my location, it does not. Uber Games, huh?


If you go back up to the 3rd page, buried in the back and forth, Taxi2Uber cleverly solved the mystery. When you are signed in, it shows the updated text without mention of long trip fees. Log out and it will show the old version. No love for Uber corporate here but this is more sloppy and incompetent rather than anything nefarious.

They also altered the language on long trips though in that you used to be able to "politely refuse" but now tell you not to accept it if you do not have the time. How are we to know though if all we know is that it is longer than 45 minutes? Uber is expecting its partners to fulfill these (blind) contracts once accepted it would seem. I hope these devious a-hole companies are eventually taken to task for this bs.

Drivers are only trying to make informed business decisions to keep from taking jobs that would literally _lose them money_. These companies bend drivers over a barrel backwards and the drivers are then painted as the bad guy for looking after their own bottom line. Personally, I outright reject these long trips and long distance pickups because I am not fairly compensated for them in my opinion. However, drivers thinking outside of the box and "cherry picking" these far away rides get my full support.

Look at things from similar situation. Are there any drivers here who will refuse a drive-thru when a customer is waving a $20 bill in their face strictly because it's against _policy_? " I am sorry but Uber limits stops to 3 minutes and does not allow us to accept cash payments from riders" Or do drivers expect to be deactivated after accepting money from a rider for this? Is it okay then if they just buy you a taco and _not_ give money? Or do you call this money a "tip" rather than a payment? Why can't a rider then tip a driver to pick them up out in the middle of nowhere? The whole thing is just ridiculous honestly.


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

oldfart said:


> My goal is to gross $1/mile ( total miles, from the time I leave home in the morning to when I return home at night) I seldom get there. Over the last 8 months Ive averaged about 70 cents per mile and that works for me. I pay for gas and scheduled maintenance to net about 55 cents a mile and save another about 15 cents a mile toward unscheduled maintenance and/or a new car in a few years so net net 40 cents a mile or $3000 a month which is exactly what I need
> 
> So having said all that I look at the long pickups a little differently than most. If Im busy where Im am, getting one ride after another (very few dead miles) Ill turn down the long pick up. However if nothing is happening where I am. Ill take the long pick up, figuring something is better than nothing and betting that i'll offset the dead miles on this ride with something better some other time
> 
> ...


Yes, its true, at the end of the day/week/month things tend to balance out.
But then you tell a "brag" story of a big tip.  
How many riders, who would otherwise tip, were turned off by you "guilting" them to tip?
Tell both stories. That tactic goes both ways and will balance out, as you originally observed.


----------



## To Mega Therion (Apr 21, 2018)

Gonna try this. Not sure how it will work with IEHP rides.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

Taxi2Uber said:


> Yes, its true, at the end of the day/week/month things tend to balance out.
> But then you tell a "brag" story of a big tip.
> How many riders, who would otherwise tip, were turned off by you "guilting" them to tip?
> Tell both stories. That tactic goes both ways and will balance out, as you originally observed.


When they tip I assume it is my good driving, charming personality and good looks, And some times I assume it's because I tell then that they are getting an xl ride for x prices but I never really know

When folks don't tip its either because they just don't tip or because I screwed up in some way. Or Perhaps because my guilt trip backfired I just don't know.

What I do know is that I'm going to continue to work on subtle techniques to increase my tips including letting folks that I think are gameing the system know I know what they are doing


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> Sort of...
> 
> So I've been wondering about this and wanting to try it for a long time.
> 
> ...


Awesome!! So smart.

Drivers always complain that we SHOULD be compensated to pick them up, you actually put it into motion like the intelligent guy you are.

Nice one. I'll definitely try it if I ever get a desirable-sounding long pickup - in Los Angeles those aren't too common.



Trump Economics said:


> Starting the trip prior to arrival is deactivation territory - you know that


Nope, not if pax agree to it wholeheartedly.


----------



## Raymond Goff (May 15, 2018)

Hi. My name is Raymond Goff. I am a 54 year-old stroke survivor. I'm also a former Uber driver. Even though I've never had an accident while driving for them, they fired me simply because of some of my passengers complaining about my slurred speech. Uber = pure EVIL.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Raymond Goff said:


> Hi. My name is Raymond Goff. I am a 54 year-old stroke survivor. I'm also a former Uber driver. Even though I've never had an accident while driving for them, they fired me simply because of some of my passengers complaining about my slurred speech. Uber = pure EVIL.


That's messed up. Did you go to the hub and explain the situation?


----------



## To Mega Therion (Apr 21, 2018)

I would get a lawyer, dude, the courts do not like discrimination of this sort.


----------



## To Mega Therion (Apr 21, 2018)

Re: dead mile compensation... So, say you get a pax to agree to move their destination back to your home area after you drop them off. But then as you're driving back they cancel the ride and you're out the cash. What then?


----------



## melusine3 (Jun 20, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> Sort of...
> 
> So I've been wondering about this and wanting to try it for a long time.
> 
> ...


Next time, ask them to send you a text stating you agree to the terms of your deal. Then screen shot it for your protection.


----------



## Failed Login (Nov 13, 2017)

Atom guy said:


> It will be interesting to see what happens in the future if Uber is able to use autonomous cars. Will Uber send it's own very expensive car on a long pick up when they already know it is a short, low money trip? My guess is no, until they are forced to by the government.


Good scenario. When those cars roll out, I'll test this. I'll order one way out in the burbs for a 1 mile ride. If they take the bait, I'll make it a regular routine.


----------



## Cary Grant (Jul 14, 2015)

I've had several of these *Uber Listens *trips where the topic of "return to boundary fees" have been discussed, at length.

At least two of the Uber reps, while riding in my back seat, told me that when drivers were deactivated for requesting cash, they invariably were trying to cut Uber out of the transaction entirely, or they were doing something else, like a cash surcharge. Those are grifters. One of the reps told me that it's almost always a repeat offender, too.

A return fee doesn't harm Uber, financially. In fact, they *benefit *from it, because they get to keep their booking fees and commissions on a completed trip that might otherwise go to another vendor, like Lyft, or Megabus, or other common carrier.

I keep a copy of the website text in my log book, right next to my price list. I've shown it to pax when this topic has come up.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

To Mega Therion said:


> I would get a lawyer, dude, the courts do not like discrimination of this sort.


I don't think EEO laws apply to independent contractors.


----------



## Abstractuber (Nov 11, 2017)

Mista T said:


> Concern.
> 
> Lyft doesn't allow this (obviously) and if the pax calls you during the ride, they flag you for potential fraud.
> 
> See the email I got about 2 weeks ago. Be careful.


I got that email too. Next step was deactivation.


----------



## UberFizzle (Sep 16, 2014)

Cableguynoe said:


> Sort of...
> 
> So I've been wondering about this and wanting to try it for a long time.
> 
> ...


Smart move. Uber "legal"? Not sure. But you are an independent contractor, so you should be able to do whatever's best for your "business". Next time, get it in writing (in-app message) so that you have proof in case they deny later.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

melusine3 said:


> Next time, ask them to send you a text stating you agree to the terms of your deal. Then screen shot it for your protection.


Yep, this is definitely a great thing to do if doing this.


----------

